
Many Voices of Sweden, via Twitter - iProject
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/06/11/world/europe/many-voices-of-sweden-via-twitter.html?ref=technology
======
NTH
It's nice that Sweden doesn't take itself so seriously that it can't do this.

